# Deciding Between Ariens (2-Stage) Or Cub Cadet (3-Stage) - Thoughts?



## olimits7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,

I've been researching a bunch of different snow blowers, and I've narrowed my search down to either Ariens or Cub Cadet for my budget range; which is around $1,000 - $1,400.

Cub Cadet 3X 28in: 

The thing I like about this snow blower is the big 357cc engine, but one thing I'm not to crazy about is the 3-stage. I feel like the more moving parts you have the more issues you run into later down the road. I also like the triggers to do the steering.

Ariens Deluxe 28in: 

I've heard good things about Ariens but the one thing that I don't like is the smaller 254cc engine in this snow blower. I've read that bigger engines are always better this way it doesn't shut off going through heavier snow. I also read that the new "auto-turn" feature can be problematic where the snow blower starts to turn automatically if you hit uneven pavement which would be a pain.

Based on your experience, would you recommend the Ariens Deluxe 2-Stage or Cub Cadet 3-Stage snow blower?

I've also researched Craftsman, Yard Machines, and Troy-Bilt but have ruled them out; but should I be looking at any of these brands again?

Thank you!


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

If you live in or near Conn., *vmaxed* has a 921036 to sell.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, why have you ruled out Craftsman, Yard Machines and Troy-Bilt? Now, I would most likely rule them out as well, but I was wondering your reasoning. Did you know those models as well as Cub Cadet are all made by MTD? The Cub Cadet you are looking at is a Troy-Bilt with yellow paint.


----------



## olimits7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Interesting...No, I didn't know they were all made by MTD.

I just ruled them out because didn't like the reviews I've read. Also, I was never a big fan of the Sears/Craftsman brand for machines like this.

Ok, I think I'm leaning towards the Ariens. 

Do you think the Ariens 254cc engine is enough power?

Also, does anyone have any experience with the Ariens "auto-turn" feature? Is it more of a pain then actually helpful?

Thank you!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would think if Ariens put that engine on there it will be big enough. That is one of those things you will never know for sure until you try it out.

The auto turn thing has been discussed over and over again.

Here is a link to a post with a lot of replies and opinions.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn.html

And, here is a link to a video with the official adjustment procedure from Ariens.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment.html


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

Shryp, I'm not sure about this quote, "I would think if Ariens put that engine on there it will be big enough.". I'm in Minnesota and a friend of mine bought an Ariens Compact 24 two years ago. He's in his mid-50's and has lots of snowblowing experience. He feels the "power" is a bit slighted, probably to meet the price point. He wishes that he would have at least bumped up to the "Deluxe 24" which goes up about 50cc on the engine. That's why I'm struggling a bit with "Deluxe 24" vs "Platinum 24" ... I don't want a brand new machine and regret not paying for the right power ratio. I think if I would go w/ a 28" width, I'd go w/ the "Deluxe 28 Plus", which has a larger engine than the standard Deluxe 28. But, that's my thoughts w/o experience of using a newer Ariens and seeing the whole package in action in various conditions (engine, impeller, chute, etc).


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

olimits7 said:


> Interesting...No, I didn't know they were all made by MTD.
> 
> I just ruled them out because didn't like the reviews I've read. Also, I was never a big fan of the Sears/Craftsman brand for machines like this.
> 
> ...


Mt 2 cents worth, real quick.
You will be fine with the deluxe 28 power. 
Auto turn, takes some getting use to. Armor skids helped for me, and I was NOT happy with mine at first. As stated above the auto turn has been hashed, rehashed, and I'm sure will be worked over again with winter coming. 

What do you have now?


----------



## olimits7 (Sep 22, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Mt 2 cents worth, real quick.
> You will be fine with the deluxe 28 power.
> Auto turn, takes some getting use to. Armor skids helped for me, and I was NOT happy with mine at first. As stated above the auto turn has been hashed, rehashed, and I'm sure will be worked over again with winter coming.
> 
> What do you have now?


I currently have an old Murray 33" that the previous home owner left me, but the thing is falling apart and I'm definitely due for an upgrade.

Thanks for all the replies! Yeah, I was looking at the Ariens Deluxe 28+ for the bigger engine.


----------



## olimits7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I would think if Ariens put that engine on there it will be big enough. That is one of those things you will never know for sure until you try it out.
> 
> The auto turn thing has been discussed over and over again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I took a look through these posts, and I think I'm going to go for the "Cub Cadet 2X 528 SWE Two-Stage" 277cc one.

I like the Ariens one, but I wish they made a new model without the "auto-turn" feature; I just don't want to deal with running into turning issues when using it. My current snowblower doesn't have "auto-turn" and I find it easy to turn around; so this isn't a feature that I would really want; especially if it doesn't work right.

Thank you!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

No matter what you end up with, you will see a huge difference to what you have now, so keep that in mind.


----------

